# 300 League patch



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

any one have a indoor 300 patch I finaly shot my indoor 300 league a few years ago but never recieved a 300 patch . Where can I find one


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Check NFAA web site, may have to have your state sec. order it . You will need the score card from that shoot signed by you and a witness.


----------

